# wicd-curses not working [solved]

## rahulthewall

```

rahul@googly ~ $ wicd-curses

EXCEPTION! Please report this to the maintainer and file a bug report with the backtrace below:

EXCEPTION! Please report this to the maintainer and file a bug report with the backtrace below:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 1055, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 986, in main

    ui.run_wrapper(run)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/urwid/raw_display.py", line 234, in run_wrapper

    return fn()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 89, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 994, in run

    app = appGUI()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 524, in __init__

    self.update_netlist(force_check=True,firstrun=True)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 89, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 645, in update_netlist

    self.wiredCB.get_body().build_combobox(self.frame,ui,3)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/curses_misc.py", line 384, in build_combobox

    self.set_w(w)

AttributeError: 'WiredComboBox' object has no attribute 'set_w'

```

```

rahul@googly ~ $ eix wicd

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.5.9-r1 1.6.2 1.6.2.2 {ioctl libnotify ncurses +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.6.2.2(23:38:13 28/11/09)(libnotify ncurses pm-utils -ioctl)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

```

```

rahul@googly ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc52 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-zen9 i686)

=================================================================                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-zen9-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2300_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Nov 2009 21:15:03 +0000                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                   

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                  

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                   

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1"                                                       

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                   

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                        

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                           

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                      

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"                                              

LANG="en_GB.utf8@euro"                                                                                       

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                            

LINGUAS="en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/qting-edge /usr/local/portage/layman/bugzilla"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cxx dbus dga directfb djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gnutls gphoto2 gpm hal hddtemp htmlhandbook iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 java java6 javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mono motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl plasma png posix ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l2 vcd vim-syntax vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## rahulthewall

Downgrading dev-python/urwid fixes the problem. Support for the newer urwid will be in wicd-1.7.0.

----------

